# What shrimp do I have?



## Sharksushi (Apr 26, 2013)

I asked the dude in the store if I could get this Cherry Shrimp but he said it was a red Rili shrimp which ended up being more expensive. Is it really or did I get played? And is this a male or female I don't see a saddle?



I've seen picture of cherry shrimp but how come the one I have is barely red at all? It looks like a ghost shrimp I think it's a male correct me if I'm wrong:

The "Rili" is like twice as big as the cherry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not a rili. Both cherry. Female top,male bottom i belive


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with zebradanio12, female cherry top photo(I like how red she is). Male cherry shrimp bottom. 
Male cherry shrimp are usually not as red as females. If your fish don't eat them maybe you'll have more soon

There is another variation of cherry shrimp called Fire Red Cherry Shrimp. The fire red shrimp have more of a solid red color and cost more because it takes time to breed them to that solid red color.


----------



## Sharksushi (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw, I guess he lied. It looks exactly like the BLUE "rili" from the same store but just light blue. What shrimp would I get if the cherry mated with the blue rili? I really want more blue shrimp but would that only work with blue x blue?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shrimp that cross will result in a brown color. Not a combo of the colors


----------



## Sharksushi (Apr 26, 2013)

So I have to have 2 blues breed in order to get blue shrimp?
If what i have is a red female cherry, then what exactly does a red rili look like? I'm kinda mad now.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup. And a rili doesnt have a full body in red, the have a patch up top and one at the tail. Use google it's a much better explanation.


----------

